# hotshot SR20DE turbo kit



## alleyboy (May 6, 2002)

Does any body out there have this kit set up and running? I'm considering it because it is less expensive than the Fmax kit. But the Hotshot kit does look like a quality kit.


----------



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)

HS discontinued their T3 turbo kit. The New turbo kit will include a new Equal Length Stainless Steel manifold. You can see pics of the new manifold with these links:

http://www.apexser.freeservers.com/engine1.jpg 
http://www.apexser.freeservers.com/engine2.jpg 
http://www.apexser.freeservers.com/boost1.jpg 
http://www.apexser.freeservers.com/boost2.jpg 
http://www.apexser.freeservers.com/boost3.jpg 
http://www.apexser.freeservers.com/boost4.jpg 
http://www.apexser.freeservers.com/boost5.jpg


----------



## alleyboy (May 6, 2002)

Any idea when that kit will be available?


----------

